# If you were suddenly magically cured of all social fear, what would you do?



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd apply to every job that vaguely fitted my ability.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It would be easier to find a job I liked better and I'd probably start looking for something other than what I'm doing now but it wouldn't solve all my issues. I also have issues with attention and motivation so those would continue to be impediments. Other than the job thing I'd probably pursue some social relationships with like-minded people though I'm such a loner I don't think I'd be like partying it up or anything. I'd still keep to myself a lot.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I can say all day that I'd try to make new friends, or aggressively try to get out of my dead-end job. But I think we all know I'd start trying to get a girlfriend and ignore every other priority


----------



## Runner girl9090 (8 mo ago)

Do singing lessons again, I stopped at 15 because I had terrible anxiety performing but I was a good at signing


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Reconnect & rekindle with all past friends, make plans with them, constantly keep in touch with them, make new friends while doing this, while constantly keeping in touch with new friends to escalate friendship, hopefully escalating it into something more, diving head first into relationships with little hesitation, try to dabble in any new hobbies and activities I see which would further help in meeting new people, which will lead to aiding in all of the things mentioned previously. In terms of speaking strictly of employment, this applies to it as well.

^ As big as this will be for me, I think this is probably nothing more than a typical less uneventful month of the average person's life.😅


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

As strange as it may sound, the anxiety I experience around people has probably been more of boon than a disruption. Without a complete overhaul of my entire being, I don't think there would be a net benefit from lacking anxiety around others.


----------



## All Is Well (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure, but most probably jump right into doing everything that I held myself back from doing due to SA for past half a century! Go out more. Make new friends. Talk to girls. Make friendships with them. Show more interest in them. Respond more to their interest in me. Date them. Enjoy sex a lot more...

Explore new things. New relationships, new activities, new territories. Travel more. Travel abroad. Eat out more. Hang out with friends and family more. Go to movies with them. Go shopping a lot more. Go to parties, family functions more.

Explore new jobs, new businesses. Join classes, training programs. Go to a nice gym. Learn to swim. Learn to drive. Pamper myself with a nice spa treatment at some luxurious place. Laugh more freely. Sing and dance with friends and family...

But hey, I cannot do some of them now, as perhaps I am a bit older. But there still are so many things that I am not doing right now that I want but am afraid of. I will do all those things to make my life more fun, enjoyable, socially satisfying...Basically I will try to experience all those things that I couldn't do due to my SA all my life...

Just hope I could also go back in time...!!!


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

CaptainRoommate said:


> I can say all day that I'd try to make new friends, or aggressively try to get out of my dead-end job. But I think we all know I'd start trying to get a girlfriend and ignore every other priority


Yeah but being unemployed would cut the chances of getting a partner, hence why I haven't bothered in 10 years.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would be put in my place for all the brash immature things I'd probably end up saying.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure that I'd do all that much differently now tbh - I have other problems besides anxiety. I might try to be more social but then my other mental health or neurological problems would still most likely interfere.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think it would be good for me to lose all social fear because it would include a bunch of things I should be afraid of. That would make me do foolish things without the fear of their consequences being there to stop me.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Approach the most beautiful women I see without fear of rejection. Also make friends with ease. I would also be able to apply for any job without worrying about if I can do it with my SA


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don’t know that I’d change that much if my anxiety was suddenly gone. I do have SA but I also just find a lot of social rules/culture to be absurd, & I don’t care for a lot of the drama that many highly social people are constantly getting themselves into or involved with. That said, I’d definitely begin looking for better work, I’ve ruled a lot of things out not because I could do them but because I know I couldn’t manage the social aspects of the job. For many jobs just having the required skills aren’t enough unfortunately. I’d likely start performing music live again too


----------



## Alligator_Arts (Nov 12, 2021)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I'd apply to every job that vaguely fitted my ability.


I'd do horseriding again, I used to love it when I was little and got really good, but had to stop due to finances. Now that I can start again 15 years later, I had two lessons and totally freaked out (horseriding instructors are pretty critical in general) so stopped again. But on a more everyday basis, I'd honestly just love to talk to a cashier or waiter without having a total panic attack


----------



## Jessalone (9 mo ago)

Id try to fix my life


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It's a damn good question. 

1. Speak to a lot of people to find a greater number of good friends, and build myself a community of people who aren't, well, boring and standard. 

2. Find a career that gave some kind of fulfillment. Or at least something tolerable and doesn't drive my mental health into the ground. 

Re 1.. I'm pretty convinced there are people I see every day, e.g. at the gym, who I would connect with. Because, well, the people who go so often are probably also a bit, lost? Or escaping, or something, like me. But I wouldn't know, because I don't interact with them.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> It's a damn good question.
> 
> 1. Speak to a lot of people to find a greater number of good friends, and build myself a community of people who aren't, well, boring and standard.
> 
> ...



Agreed get more people around me who are decent. One of the things I suffer now is worrying about meeting predatory people. I seem to attract them. Unfortunately they seem to be the only people who make an effort. I had someone great making an effort then he began ghosting me.


----------



## anurag1212 (Apr 7, 2021)

Work for humans of new york, i love interviewing people when im not neurotic


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not sure anything would change. Maybe if that happened 20 years ago my life would have went in a different direction. Not qualified to do any job other than what I'm currently doing. Not that pays a living wage anyway. Got bills to pay and can't just drop everything to go back to school either.


----------



## anurag1212 (Apr 7, 2021)

JH1983 said:


> Not sure anything would change. Maybe if that happened 20 years ago my life would have went in a different direction. Not qualified to do any job other than what I'm currently doing. Not that pays a living wage anyway. Got bills to pay and can't just drop everything to go back to school either.


You sound broken man, don't be that way cmon. What do you do for a living anyway?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

anurag1212 said:


> You sound broken man, don't be that way cmon. What do you do for a living anyway?


No, I didn't mean to come off that way. I'm actually doing okay. I'm married, own my home, and have a decent paying job. I'm a truck driver. I just had ten days off work and today is my third day back lol I'm just missing being on vacation. Got a 12 hour shift to look forward to tonight too. I like my job okay just sucks the hours are long. Sometimes I wish I had a normal 40 hour week day job is all.


----------



## jkarnish (Apr 25, 2005)

I would probably want to be a motivational speaker. I do run support groups at a hospital. Used to be full-time, but now I have another job but still do the groups sometimes. I am pretty proud of myself because I used to be terrified to even speak in a group as a member.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Belly dance on the bar in Converse hightops while singing disgusting Lady Gaga songs.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

First thing I’d do is go to a bar with head held high, a smile from here to Tokyo, wave at the bartender and cooly signaling him to give me a beer. I would then start dancing like a crazy lunatic while sipping my beer, completely comfortable and charismatic with not a care in the world.


----------



## prinzessin2 (7 mo ago)

first, get a job, then make friends, then be able to go on walks, grocery shop, etc., then travel with the money i made from working


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My issues don't end with social fear, unfortunately. But if that did happen I would likely persue the career I was trying to persue before it became untenable. Try to help people with mental health problems in some way. 

I'm limited by social phobia, but pretty sure I am on the spectrum, so it's not just that, but if that was stripped away things would be easier. 

It's not going to be stripper away, though, and wishing for it to be different won't make it so. Gotta play the hands, even if, atm, I'm not playing too well.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> My issues don't end with social fear, unfortunately. But if that did happen I would likely persue the career I was trying to persue before it became untenable. Try to help people with mental health problems in some way.
> 
> I'm limited by social phobia, but pretty sure I am on the spectrum, so it's not just that, but if that was stripped away things would be easier.
> 
> It's not going to be stripper away, though, and wishing for it to be different won't make it so. Gotta play the hands, even if, atm, I'm not playing too well.


I remember you, if you still want to help people after all this time, then the worlds need more people like you and you should pursue this career path, most therapists don’t have your level of sensitivity and it’s needed.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> I remember you, if you still want to help people after all this time, then the worlds need more people like you and you should pursue this career path, most therapists don’t have your level of sensitivity and it’s needed.


Thank you for this, both for saying you remember me, and for the compliment. 

Means a lot (and makes a big difference).


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Whatever I like. Travel the world. Be free.


----------

